# Dang! What A Bike, I Wish I Could Afford It.



## Bikermaniac

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=252456993687


----------



## bikewhorder

The only words that come to mind!


----------



## CrazyDave

ROFL.


----------



## Balloontyre

Hmmmm???? Better photos would reveal the truth.


----------



## Balloontyre

I just read the seller's description, WOW is right.

Do we owe each other as cabe members a word of caution, or do we silently observe a misfortune take place?


----------



## catfish

Anyone have any info on this?

"I was told a NOS tank just like this one the bike in the original box auctioned off at 25,000 dollars a few years ago."

No real prof, just hearsay.


----------



## Balloontyre

Hearsay


----------



## catfish

Balloontyre said:


> I just read the seller's description, WOW is right.
> 
> Do we owe each other as cabe members a word of caution, or do we silently observe a misfortune take place?




The truth shall set you free.


----------



## sfhschwinn

Don't really know anything about these what is wrong with it besides the insane price


----------



## bikewhorder

sfhschwinn said:


> Don't really know anything about these what is wrong with it besides the insane price



Looks legit to me and the price is actually good.


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## Balloontyre

Price is great if real.
Badge crooked screws not factory, fork crown suspicious. Rims don't match bike color. 
Pleather saddle.


----------



## Balloontyre

Ask seller if this is a 26" wheel bike.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

This looks like the Weakly bike - OLD FAUXTASTIC


----------



## bikewhorder

Well it fooled me. I guess it's a good thing I didn't sell my kidney for it then.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

The fenders look to narrow.


----------



## bikebozo

Mel Short had the only Harley Tank bike , That was known.....He had 1 of each example of Harley bicycles ...

  I never heard of a tank being auctioned , and if that is true , all of you CABERS would have discussed it in your informative ,KIND way


----------



## Jarod24

5 pics for 12k bike haha.


----------



## rustjunkie

Jarod24 said:


> 5 pics for 12k bike haha.




...at least they zoom


----------



## Joe Buffardi




----------



## THE STIG

Jarod24 said:


> 5 pics for 12k bike haha.




4 more than i would have posted


----------



## hoofhearted

*This is an original, NOS factory-tank for the model 419 H-D Motorcyke.
Acquired it sometime around 1999.  Traded it to Mel Short to install in his factory-original 419.  See next foto.*








*This is a 26-inch wheel bicycle.*


----------



## Joe Buffardi

The suspect HD on ebay doesnt have a soft graceful bend at the top tube either. A picture of the serial number would be very important also.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

Balloontyre said:


> Price is great if real.
> Badge crooked screws not factory, fork crown suspicious. Rims don't match bike color.
> Pleather saddle.View attachment 339671 View attachment 339672 View attachment 339673 View attachment 339674



DID YOU SEND YOUR CRITIQUE TO THE SELLER?


----------



## catfish

bikebozo said:


> Mel Short had the only Harley Tank bike , That was known.....He had 1 of each example of Harley bicycles ...View attachment 339695  I never heard of a tank being auctioned , and if that is true , all of you CABERS would have discussed it in your informative ,KIND way




Thanks Walter


----------



## bikewhorder

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 339720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 339721
> 
> View attachment 339702
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 339703
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 339705
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 339707
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 339708
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 339716
> *This is an original, NOS factory-tank for the model 419 H-D Motorcyke.
> Acquired it sometime around 1999.  Traded it to Mel Short to install in his factory-original 419.  See next foto.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 339718
> 
> 
> 
> *This is a 26-inch wheel bicycle.*





IDK, Bob from Vern's Plating said its authentic, that's good enough for me.  Where did you get these other grainy photo's of the bike Patric?


----------



## Evans200

"Harley Davidson bicycle 1916 1917 1918 1919 1920 1921"

Must be a helluva bike if it took 6 years to build, lol.


----------



## Evans200

"Harley Davidson bicycle 1916 1917 1918 1919 1920 1921"

Must be a helluva bike if it took 6 years to build, lol.


----------



## hoofhearted

bikewhorder said:


> IDK, Bob from Vern's Plating said its authentic, that's good enough for me.  Where did you get these other grainy photo's of the bike Patric?




*Oh, bikewhorder ... those were sent to me
by a close friend who shall remain in the
shadows.

The bicycle appeared with numerous others,
mostly balloon-era rides, in a group of fotos
intended to facilitate the sale of all.



 





 




 





 



*


----------



## Bikermaniac

If the bike is legit I think the price is fair. It's just that I don't have that kind of money to buy it.


----------



## catfish

Evans200 said:


> "Harley Davidson bicycle 1916 1917 1918 1919 1920 1921"
> 
> Must be a helluva bike if it took 6 years to build, lol.




Now that is funny!


----------



## hoofhearted

*A few more via bikewhorder's inquiry ......*




 

 

 
*


*


----------



## fordmike65

hoofhearted said:


> *Oh, bikewhorder ... those were sent to me
> by a close friend who shall remain in the
> shadows.
> 
> The bicycle appeared with numerous others,
> mostly balloon-era rides, in a group of fotos
> intended to facilitate the sale of all.
> 
> View attachment 339868
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 339869
> 
> 
> View attachment 339870
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 339871
> 
> 
> *




I thought that bike looked famliar. I was at that swap & remember seeing it there.


----------



## dave the wave

look at the white pinstripes looks a little to white with no fading.and the rust spots all over the place are not consistant to a 90yr old bike.


----------



## bikewhorder

If it is fake its a pretty darn good one. I did notice that the tank straps are in different locations than the NOS tank Patric posted, but that doesn't really prove anything because its possible there were manufacturing variations.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

The bike is NOT "authentic" like I said it is fauxtastic.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Looks like an awesome distrestoration / fauxtina job. Among things already mentioned, on a bike this old, none of the rust would be orange in color, it would be nearly black... and I don't see any of that trademark red-oxide primer showing through the green paint either!


----------



## catfish

Dave Stromberger said:


> Looks like an awesome distrestoration / fauxtina job. Among things already mentioned, on a bike this old, none of the rust would be orange in color, it would be nearly black... and I don't see any of that trademark red-oxide primer showing through the green paint either!




Good points!


----------



## Crazy8

Isn't the long neck stem wrong?  Handlebar bolt is under, not in front.


----------



## hoofhearted

*I, also, like the dis-restoration.

More than a few of us enjoy a dis-restoration,
when well-done.

I just want to be told the finish is a dis-restoration,
if it is.  

A decent dis-restoration is a way to further the
preservation of the machine ... in the same way
a restoration does.

Very-often, the restoration represents a point in time
where the machine just-left the factory .. or at a point
in time shortly-thereafter.

The dis-restoration reps a point in time where the 
bicycle has been affected by passing thru time .....
showing evidence of decomposition and use.

What represents the most-authentic version yourself ?

At age one- week ?  At age ten ?  At age 73 ?

....... patric




 





 





 





*






*On my last birthday ... April ... age 69.*


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Hmmm...some good sleuthing. The only thing I noticed was the crank arm looks wire wheeled and the sprocket is rusty....like it was taken off and cleaned...but now we know its just a rusted repop.


----------



## Bikermaniac

Good point Patrick.

How much a restored version of this bike will cost? maybe the same. But as Patrick said I prefer been told that the bike was dis-restored that trying to fool me for an original patina bike.


----------



## Bikermaniac

BTW still for sale.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=252494126468


----------



## jungleterry

Love your Harley Bicycle ,just what I'm looking for but man almost cost me as much as my Harley motorcycle here .Wife won't go for that .


----------



## Bikermaniac

jungleterry said:


> View attachment 378648 Love your Harley Bicycle ,just what I'm looking for but man almost cost me as much as my Harley motorcycle here .Wife won't go for that .




Not mine bud. Just posted the link for discussion.


----------



## hoofhearted

*Was reviewing this thread.  By my own admission,
I seem to prefer a machine that has been dis-restored
over one that has been restored.

Am not attempting to sway anyone to my way of think-
ing.  Just telling you of my preference.

Have orchestrated the restoration of just one bicycle ...
a 1917 H-D Motorcyke (Model 417).  The frame and fork
was an original H-D Model 417.

When it was finished, I fell out of love with it.  To my mind's 
eye, it lacked soul and character.  This resto is shown in 
foto number one, below the verbal content.  It has been the
property of a H-D dealership since maybe 1997.

If I ever consider purchasing a leaned-on original ... would
not mind considering a dis-restoration ... but it must be a
wonderful eye-fooler ... and, I want to be told that it IS a
dis-restoration.  I will never buy a beautiful, skillfully-done
dis-restoration from a seller who tries to pass-off the dis-
restoration as an original.

...... patric

post script ... there may be an abundance of painters in this
world who are able to paint and pin a machine to exacting-
standards when doing a restoration.  But ... the same cannot 
be said for those painters who are able to place a masterful 
dis-restoration onto a machine's surface.




 






*


----------



## hoofhearted

*Worth a re-read … only three pages in length.*

*Plenty o' pics …..*

*….. *patric


----------

